

Ask HN: Any new Wikipedia based apps? - active_member

From time to time I&#x27;ve seen several applications that are based on data from Wikipedia. 
Some of them provide a different&#x2F;more pleasant Wikipedia experience, while others combine entertainment with education, example quiz apps. Do you use any of them, or are aware of new ones?
======
david927
I'm working on one called Brodlist.com that uses data from Wikipedia
(specifically WikiData). The technology underneath let's you do really
powerful queries without a language. (You can look at the site, but it's just
a mockup -- it won't be in Beta for another month or two.)

